# Schlüsselschalter mit separatem Rückstellstößel



## andrejtm (20 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

weiß jemand, ob es einen rastenden Schlüsselschalter gibt (2 Positionen), der durch einen separaten Rückstellbolzen von der Rückseite aus zurückgestellt werden kann? 

In einer Sicherheitstür eingebaut soll dieser Schlüsselschalter sicherstellen, dass ein Schließen der Tür diesen Schlüsselschalter in die Position "gesichert" bringt. 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## ChristianVogel (23 Oktober 2011)

Hallo
...verstehe ich das richtig: Der Schlüsselschalter soll nicht über den Schlüssel selbst, sondern durch einen rückseitigen "Stössel", betätigt werden?
MfG
Ch. Vogel


----------



## ChristianVogel (23 Oktober 2011)

ich will nochmal nachfassen, wenn die Türe geschlossen wird, müsste der Werker dies ohnehin mit einem Taster quittieren, oder ist das keine Schutztüre?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Oktober 2011)

Würde den ein Schlüsselschalter mit Taster Funktion, nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis bringen?


----------



## ChristianVogel (23 Oktober 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Würde den ein Schlüsselschalter mit Taster Funktion, nicht das gewünschte Ergebnis bringen?


 
...also ich habe das so verstanden, daß eine Tür geöffnet werden soll, dies passiert per Schlüsselschalter, wenn die Türe zugemacht wird, soll der Schlüsselschalter selbst zurückfallen, aufgrund eines mechanischen "Rücksetz-Stössels"...

Je nachdem wie komplex das werden soll, bzw. wenn es sich tatsächlich eine Schutztür ist, würde ich mir mal so eine Magnet-Zuhaltung mit Griff und Schlüssel und dem ganzen Pallimpallim z.B. von Schmersal anschauen... Warum wieder mechanisch drumherumbasteln, wenn es sowas fertig zu kaufen gibt...


----------



## andrejtm (24 Oktober 2011)

Es ist genaus wie von ChristianVogel beschrieben!

Für einen amerikanischen Kunden muss ich eine Sicherheitsfunktion realisieren, die einen Schaltschrank bei "unbeabsichtigtem" Öffnen stromlos macht. Dies geht auf eine UL-Richtlinie zurück...

Wir wollten ursprünglich einen regulären Überbrückungs-Schlüsselschalter einbauen, dann gab es aber den Hinweis, dass nach einem Serviceeinsatz dieser Schlüsselschalter u.U. in der unsicheren Schalterstellung hinterlassen werden könnte.


----------



## ChristianVogel (24 Oktober 2011)

Ohhjjeeee, die Ammis... :wink:

Na dann viel Spaß, da gibt es ja recht viele Möglichkeiten sowas zu realisieren...

Also Wenn es eine größere Schaltanlage ist, kuck mal bei Rittal. Da gibt es eine "Trennschalter-Verriegelung", da werden alle Türen eines TS-Schrankes mechanisch verriegelt. Da bekommt man die Türen garnicht auf, wenn der Hauptschalter an ist...

Aber bei kleineren Schränken wird das eine fummellige Sache werden...


----------



## M-Ott (24 Oktober 2011)

Wir haben an einem Teil Schaltschränke bei uns in der Fertigung genau diese Funktion, es ist allerdings über diverse Schaltgeräte realisiert.
Der Ablauf ist folgendermaßen:
Tür wird geöffnet, Hauptschalter geht aus.
Schlüsseltaster wird betätigt, Tür wird innerhalb von ca. 10 s geöffnet:
Hauptschalter bleibt an.
Türen werden geschlossen, Überbrückung fällt wieder ab. Wird die Tür jetzt wieder geöffnet, geht der Hauptschalter aus.


----------



## andrejtm (24 Oktober 2011)

Dies wäre eine Alternative. 
Ich dachte nur, dass es vielleicht einen Schalter gibt, der diese Funktion erfüllt.


----------



## M-Ott (24 Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, entspricht das der Funtkion, die wir an unseren Schränken haben:
Über einen Schlüsseltaster wird die Freigabe zum Öffnen ohne Abschaltung bewusst (für 10 s) erteilt. Wird innerhalb dieser Zeit eine Tür geöffnet, so bleibt der Hauptschalter an. Wenn alle Türen wieder geschlossen sind oder nicht innerhalb dieser Zeit eine Tür geöffnet wird, so fällt die Überbrückung wieder ab. Wird ohne Überbrückung eine Tür geöffnet, so fällt der Hauptschalter.


----------



## M-Ott (24 Oktober 2011)

Sollte ich heute nochmal an dem Schaltschrank vorbeikommen, schau ich nach von wem die Teile sind. Ist aber schon ein etwas älterer Schrank.


----------

